# Want a custom Rubik's cube shoe?



## Logan (Mar 4, 2010)

I've been designing a few shoes on zazzle lately, and am getting the hang of it. I have a finished shoe that I have put up for sale there (Not approved yet though(I will put a link when it does). If you want me to design a shoe for you, then tell me:

1. What type of shoe.

2. What colors you want it to be (see: http://www.zazzle.com/custom/shoes for options.)

3. Optional: What images you want on it.

4. Any other specifics.

"Why can't we just do them ourselves?" you say? Well you could, but some people don't have time, but want cool shoes. 

"Why would you do this/What do you get?" You're right, I do get something. I get a "royalty". I put mine at 10% (the lowest(unless It takes a lot of work)). The shoes will cost ~$65, and I will get $6.50 per shoe. I have a lot of time since basketball is over, and need something to fill my time (and maybe make a little money doing it  )

Thanks ahead of time,
Logan


----------



## Logan (Mar 4, 2010)

It's up 

http://www.zazzle.com/rubiks_cube_shoe_shoes-167721126012135980

This is just a basic one, but I still think it's pretty cool.


BTW: I can change just about ANYTHING, so don't be discouraged if you have small feet, like high tops, and don't like those colors.
BTW2:* I will also make shoes that aren't Rubik's related.*


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 4, 2010)

Can you scramble it?


----------

